# Central PA Make-N-Take #2



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Forgot to mention. A decision will need to be made on what we will be building at the event by August 20 so I have enough time to order and have shipped whatever items are needed for the make. That gives everyone 2 weeks to make suggestions.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

New path for the announcement page (in the process of organizing my site)
http://tutorials.boilingpondscemetery.com/events/2007_september_make_n_take.aspx


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Reminder:
Still looking for suggestions and attendees for the September Make-N-Take. Need to have a finalized suggestion list by Moday August 20 so I have time to gather supplies.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, August 20 th has come and gone and the following suggestions have
been made for the September Make-N-Take:

1.) PVC pipe people
2.) duct tape doubles
4.) A giant eyeball hanging from a tendon party
5.) molding and casting skulls ( en masse) and skull bas-relief's (
maybe even make a mold or two from a positive )
6) Corpse Skeleton hands
7) Flying Crank Ghost

Time to decide:

I vote for PVC pipe people and/or duct tape doubles myself and possibly molding and casting
skulls. I figure with a chop saw, the PVC pipe people will not take too
long, and we can build while we wait for layers to dry in the
mold-making process (moot point if we use dragon skin or similar - $$$).


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Reminder:

The next Central PA Make-N-Take is in just over 1 week. It has been decided that we will be making duct tape dummies, PVC people, and cast some skulls using silicone caulk.

Please let me know if you will be attending by September 5 so I can gather supplies and plan lunch. Official anouncement can be found on my website.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Another great time at a Central PA Make-N-Take...

The Monster Maze's Two Headed, Four Faced, Four Armed, Two Legged, Duct 
Tape Dummy!
http://tutorials.boilingpondscemetery.com/pics/twoheadsfourfacesfourarmstwolegs.jpg

Being one of the tapees, I am surprised to say how unnerving it can be 
being taped neck-to-toe.

All-In-All, another great time. Hope to see more of you at the October 
Make-N-Take - It's going to be A Family Friendly Event!


----------

